# Club Car gas powered Gold Cart starts but won't run



## Retired_Tom (Sep 15, 2021)

I have a gas powered club car golf cart "Precedent DS Gasoline". I don't know the year or model, S/N is AG0340-331422 engire code is FE2906-BS17. When I press the accelerator the engine indles, but the car never takes off. Tried to press choke, but nothing happens. Battery is fully charged. Not sure what to check. Any suggestions?


----------



## Retired_Tom (Sep 15, 2021)

FYI... this is a 2003 Club Car


----------



## Retired_Tom (Sep 15, 2021)

Further explanation: The engine cranks, but does not run.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

A lot of paths to take here @retired _Tom

Did it run before?

If it has one, what position is the tow/run switch in?

What position is the D/N/R switch in?

Does the engine rev up any at all?

Is the parking park released?

Is the throttle linkage intact?

Will it move in reverse?


----------



## Retired_Tom (Sep 15, 2021)

Answers:
Did it run before? Yes. I was driving it, stopped for a few minutes then it would not run

If it has one, what position is the tow/run switch in? I don't know where that switch is... so I assume it was in the run position.

What position is the D/N/R switch in? I've tried it in all three switch settings, no difference

Does the engine rev up any at all? The engine cranks/runs when I press the accelerator, but it won't run/move.

Is the parking park released? Yes

Is the throttle linkage intact? Yes

Will it move in reverse? No


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The tow/run switch is most likely under the seat.

Do you know where the system reset button is? Should be a red button near the battery.

When you press the gas pedal do you hear a clicking sound?


----------



## Retired_Tom (Sep 15, 2021)

I will check this today and get back to you. Thanx for the advice.


----------



## Retired_Tom (Sep 15, 2021)

I don't see any red reset button. I can send a picture if you'd like. I do not hear a click when I press the pedal. I also don't know what the tow/run switch is (sorry). Is that the lever that puts it into drive/neutral/reverse? I'll look again.


----------

